# Nuevos diodos Silicon Carbide Schottky (SiC)



## Nilfred (Nov 28, 2007)

Luego del fracaso del SiC para los LEDs azules, ahora parece que le encontraron nuevo uso.
Esta muy bueno.



> *CoolSiC™ - revolution to rely on*
> 
> Infineon CoolSiC™ semiconductor solutions are the next step towards an energy-smart world. Combining revolutionary SiC technology with extensive system understanding, best-in-class packaging, and manufacturing excellence, Infineon CoolSiC™ enables you to develop radical new product designs with best system cost-performance ratio.
> 
> ...



Silicon Carbide (SiC) - Infineon Technologies


----------



## ciri (Nov 29, 2007)

Se ve interesante....

vamos a ver....


----------

